# Live center



## Metalistico (Dec 22, 2021)

Just finished my first project, a live center with dual bearings in the head.
Any pointers for a beginner?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't think you need any pointers that looks pretty darn good to me......


----------



## DPittman (Dec 22, 2021)

Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## Metalistico (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks guy's


----------



## Darren (Dec 23, 2021)

nice work!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 24, 2021)

Metalistico said:


> Just finished my first project, a live center with dual bearings in



Awesome work! I just bought a good live center. I should have made one instead like you did.

I have a few questions:

1. What is the lip on the housing for?






2. How do you ensure a repeatable and precision fit between the MT taper and the live center axis? I don't see any way to do that without a register or something at the threaded connection.

3. Is that a hardened tip I see at the nose?


----------



## Metalistico (Dec 28, 2021)

Sorry for the delayed response, Christmas and all. The lip has no purpose, as to the threaded part, it only threads in to that point and I have a set screw on the other side of it, it i have the corresponding mark on the shaft of the live center.


----------



## Aliva (Dec 28, 2021)

You might want to make a spare tip similar to the attached image. It will give you more room to get a tool holder/ insert closer to the work


----------



## Metalistico (Dec 28, 2021)

That's a good idea, Thanks


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 28, 2021)

Aliva said:


> You might want to make a spare tip similar to the attached image. It will give you more room to get a tool holder/ insert closer to the workView attachment 19278



I have a few live centers I cannot get close to as well. I think that's a great idea! Why not?


----------

